# Spanish mackerel and barracuda



## atliens1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Trolled over Miss Louise today and hooked a Spanish as I was bringing it in this guy hit it... Huge barracuda


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang! That thing is HUGE! (What she said)


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you two should get ROOM


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

submariner said:


> you two should get ROOM


Haha


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

You keep it ? I Need one for some deep drop baits


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow!

Had a big one hit a 40"+ king out at the Antares a couple months ago. All his brothers & sisters were circling underneath waiting for a bite themselves.

Dang, but them things make me nervous when diving & doing my 15' safety stop! They just hang there & look at ya. Why do they like to hang out right at that depth under the boat?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hugs but no kisses!


----------

